# how many of you have the N3DS?



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2015)

sadly, i dont T.T


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

i dont but i might get it if they come out with a zelda or fe edition


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 29, 2015)

My boyfriend ordered one for me through Amazon...don't have it yet because they take their sweet time with anything ordered with free shipping.

I also really want to get a new faceplate because I do not like the AC ones.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2015)

I have the red XL. I really like it, it's got pretty nice features compared to my old 3DS.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll have a N3DS XL on Friday.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 29, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i dont but i might get it if they come out with a zelda or fe edition


If you're in the US, Gamestop will have a Hyrule 3DS XL at the end of October. Not sure if it'll come to Europe.

I have the Majora's Mask N3DS XL. I really like the new features, but I hope there'll be more games to take advantage of them soon.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 29, 2015)

I've got a Metallic Black New 3DS XL since March, along with the smaller Japanese White New 3DS as of mid-October 2014. And I do love both of them.

Despite lacking cover plates and compact size of the smaller New 3DS model, the New 3DS XL is quite possibly the best New 3DS model I ever laid my hands on. I can play it for prolonged gaming sessions without having as much cramp on my mid-large hands, the weight is fairly light for a large handheld device, the stylus is thick enough to be comfortable to hold and the large screens are more than enough to prevent eye squinting.

The smaller New 3DS model is no slouch either, as the build is still infinitely better than the tacky and uncomfortable original 3DS for many reasons. Edges are much smoother and comfortable to hold, screens are slightly larger but enough to avoid having to squint hard at seeing the action. My only problem with this particular model is that the stylus is a bit too thin for touch-heavy games, but that flaw is rendered moot as most of the 3DS games out there won't require using it.


If you never owned a 3DS before, now's a great time to get either New 3DS or New 3DS XL. Same goes for anyone who only owns a vanilla 3DS, as they really will be doing themselves a favor should they get any New 3DS model. If you already got either a 2DS and/or a 3DS XL, then there's little point in upgrading, unless you'd really like the inessential new features that the New 3DS models have over the older models.


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

No. I don't plan on getting one unless they come out with some exclusives that i'm really interested in.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't; I've got a 3DSXL and a battered, barely-charged original 3DS. I really want a N3DS for the faceplates, but it's such a waste of money....


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a metallic blue n3dsxl


----------



## yoyo98 (Sep 29, 2015)

They have blue? I have a metallic black N3DS XL


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have one. My regular 3DS still works fine, so I don't really need another one.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> If you're in the US, Gamestop will have a Hyrule 3DS XL at the end of October. Not sure if it'll come to Europe.
> 
> I have the Majora's Mask N3DS XL. I really like the new features, but I hope there'll be more games to take advantage of them soon.



that one looks really similar to the albw 3DS XL (the one i have) sadly, so i was hoping for something a bit different ; ^;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 29, 2015)

moi

i like it, but i wish there was more variety in the color choices... oAo


----------



## roseflower (Sep 29, 2015)

No, I haven?t upgraded yet. I usually wait for an interesting offer, like a special bundle or a special version that _really_ appeals to me.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have the N3DS. I got my 3DS XL just last summer, so I really see no reason to upgrade any sooner than I have to.
I'll only get the N3DS if it's required to play a main series Pokemon game. For anything else, I won't even consider getting one.


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have one. I can't decide if I should buy it or not.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a NN3DSXL in metallic black. It. Is. Awesome.

The "New" in any size is so much better. If I didn't have my XL I would be getting the N3DS HHD bundle. I'm too happy with my XL.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a black n3DSXL.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 30, 2015)

tbh I read the allcaps of this title as KIDS at first and was really confused

both because Nintendo Treehouse+general age range of members



but no, I have an O3DSXL


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 30, 2015)

I do!


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 30, 2015)

I have both a N3DS and a N3DS XL. My boyfriend stole the N3DS though ><


----------



## Iris Mist (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't have one just yet, but I do have the Hyrule Edition XL on pre-order at EB Games (in Canada). Can't wait for the end of October


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 30, 2015)

My HHD N3DS bundle finally shipped today! I should have it tomorrow; I'm so excited!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't have the New 3DS, and right now I don't want it either, as the 3DS I have now works fine. Maybe I will want the New one when my 3DS breaks.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

I've had the red-colored New 3DS XL since it released back in April or May, and now I have the New 3DS XL Hyrule Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes on pre-order to set to ship to my house at the end of October thanks to trading in a BUNCH of old games that I had either beaten or not cared for anymore (the trade-in total surprisingly covered the whole cost of the new system ).  It will be a great Halloween gift when it arrives... 


EDIT: Oh, and I am probably going to either sell or trade-in my old, red one once the new one arrives (since it has a design on it I actually really enjoy)


----------



## Burumun (Oct 1, 2015)

I got the New 3DS a few weeks ago, but only because my original 3DS started having battery problems. I almost definitely wouldn't have bought it if it weren't for that, seeing as they haven't released any interesting games for it (isn't there only one game?) and I don't use amiibos.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

Burumun said:


> I got the New 3DS a few weeks ago, but only because my original 3DS started having battery problems. I almost definitely wouldn't have bought it if it weren't for that, seeing as they haven't released any interesting games for it (isn't there only one game?) and I don't use amiibos.




Well there's a set number of games now (besides Xenoblade Chronicles 3D) that can only be viewed on the N3DS now including AC:HHD, and besides it being the only 3DS that can properly register Amiibo without having to buy a NFC reader, it can also now read Amiibo cards....


----------



## Burumun (Oct 2, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Well there's a set number of games now (besides Xenoblade Chronicles 3D) that can only be viewed on the N3DS now including AC:HHD, and besides it being the only 3DS that can properly register Amiibo without having to buy a NFC reader, it can also now read Amiibo cards....



Do you mean in the eShop or whatever? Because I'm pretty sure HHD can be played on a regular 3DS, you just need the reader, and that's only if you want to use the cards.


----------



## Momonoki (Oct 3, 2015)

I was offered one as pay a while ago, but I turned it down since my 3DS works fine. I got a GameStop gift card instead


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 3, 2015)

I've been pretty much exclusively playing my N3DS for the past few days. I still love my 3DS XL, but it's heavy and hurts my wrists if I play for long periods of time.

Plus, the N3DS has slightly bigger screens than the original one...so that's nice.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a N3DS! I really love it, the size is perfect for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think I need one. As I got another 3DS XL back in last year's Christmas.

If there are any games that are ONLY compatible with the New 3DS that I think look fun, then i'll get it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 3, 2015)

I do


----------



## Sundance99 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have the n3ds and the n3ds xl.  I like both but I tend to use the n3ds more because it's easier for me to hold.  Plus, I love the faceplates.  Right now, I only have the hhd faceplates but will buy others.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 3, 2015)

I have the N3DS XL, and am replacing it with the new Zelda edition coming at the end of October. Mine's in great condition, so it still sells well.


----------



## Limon (Oct 3, 2015)

I have it.


----------



## Bwazey (Oct 3, 2015)

I have the red N3DSXL, and I must say, it's gorgeous! I purchased it a few days after it was released in the US. It's pretty glossy, so it collects fingerprints like crazy. But it's still beautiful and I adore looking at it, and playing it of course


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 4, 2015)

I have the New Nintendo 3DS, and I love the concept of faceplates. I currently have the Isabelle and Happy Home Designer sets (the ones included in the North American bundle), and I plan on importing another set soon.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 4, 2015)

My purple 3DS is unfortunately having some problems on the bottom screen, so it is looking like I will have to upgrade. I'm having a tough time deciding whether to upgrade to a regular XL or if I should just go all out and get a New 3DS XL. 

It would be nice to have the New if there are ever any more worthwhile exclusives, but I haven't heard of any. I also have reservations about the whole issue of needing a screwdriver to be able to switch out SD cards on a New XL. My final issue is purely aesthetic and pretty dumb, but I'm also kind of disappointed that the only colors you can choose from are Red and Black. I'm not into Zelda, but if I go N3DSXL, I might just pick up the Hyrule one. 

Does anyone have experience with both old and New XL and feel that the New is worth it?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2015)

I have the red N3DS. Really wish there were more colors, especially a mint color. Red is not my taste :/


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Burumun said:


> Do you mean in the eShop or whatever? Because I'm pretty sure HHD can be played on a regular 3DS, you just need the reader, and that's only if you want to use the cards.




I was talking about if you wanted to be able to use the Amiibo cards, which is a major asset to the game.  


Of course it can be played on a regular 3DS though.


----------



## Brobasaur (Oct 6, 2015)

I got the black. Worth it for Xenoblade. Too bad I couldnt get the Zelda one.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

I do, I have a New 3DS XL (red)
 this update is hardly a big deal.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't have a New 3DS ;-; But i luckily don't care for Xenoblade and since i received my NFC Reader/Writer i really don't want it anymore.


----------



## matt (Oct 8, 2015)

I still have my cosmos black original 3DS, surprisingly is still in very good condition!


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 9, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> My purple 3DS is unfortunately having some problems on the bottom screen, so it is looking like I will have to upgrade. I'm having a tough time deciding whether to upgrade to a regular XL or if I should just go all out and get a New 3DS XL.



I'm having a similar issue. I have the original 3DS in all its glory (back when it cost 200- something USD). I've cared for it well in my opinion, but I want the faster processor and better 3D. Problem is that I'm not sure which one to get. People say that the bigger screens on the N3DSXL are awesome and you can never go back to the smaller screens. But the system is smaller and I have small thin hands, so I'm not sure if it is the correct choice. Then there is the N3Ds, but it doesn't have bigger screens plus they don't have a black N3DS in the states yet. First-world problems right here folks ;-;


----------



## Rayxner (Oct 9, 2015)

Ive got the "new" 3DS XL myself and its absolutely gorgerous!!

Best buy since my Xbox 360 Slim and PS4


----------



## Waterpulse (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the black New 3DS XL. I love the bigger screens and the fact that I'm prepared for future games which will only work on the new systems. I don't like that there's no cover plates option for the XL models though; I'd really love to have the Splatoon plates.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a white N3DS since launch and since then, I've purchased the Mario, Triforce, Majora's Mask, Monado and Splatoon faceplates. I got the HHD N3DSXL at launch. Both consoles have a different NNID.


----------

